
Show HN: CryptoTrakr – Mobile app to follow Cryptocurrencies - andrepcg
https://cryptotrakr.com
======
andrepcg
With the latest hype around cryptocurrencies (Bitcoin, Ethereum, etc) I
decided to build an app to track the coins value. It offers some other
features such as portfolio manager and notification alerts for prices. Built
it in 3 weeks (more or less) with React Native. iOS version is coming pretty
soon, it already works but since I do not have an Apple Developer account I'm
holding a bit.

Medium post: [https://medium.com/p/cryptotrakr-track-your-
cryptos-599c83bd...](https://medium.com/p/cryptotrakr-track-your-
cryptos-599c83bd54c6)

